# I'm officially back....if anyone missed me.....



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

#662 made it across the country, and up and down the east coast numerous times, all without any problems..
Over 9,000 miles in just over a month.
Just changing the oil, and driving!
Anyone that says that urq's are not reliable...I beg to differ.
This the second time the car has been driven across the country in 3 years without any trouble.
Just one situation of driving the car at speed in 110 degree heat in the desert. After shutting the car down, the starter must have had heat-soak as the car didn't turn over until I waited nervously for 10 minuets.
Then vroom! 
A small trace of vapor lock (these cars are famous for) but on just one cylinder. It always cleared up with a blip of the throttle. Before leaving the parking space.
Pictures of the trip will be added to this post eventually.


_Modified by Sepp at 5:20 PM 9-4-2007_


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: I'm officially back....if anyone missed me..... (Sepp)*

excellent...
Maybe a heat shield on the starter? IIRC the rally car has a heat shield or wrap on the starter motor facing the turbo. On a 10V all that is packed much tighter so its even more important.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: I'm officially back....if anyone missed me..... (Fusilier)*

That's a plan.. Normally, luckily the car dosen't encounter that type of extreme enviornment.
thanks!


----------

